# Info par produktiem >  Ar ko var aizstāt JRC 4558D

## HV freak

Ar ko var aizstāt JRC 4558D   ::  
Skaitās DUAL HI-GAIN OP-AMP
Meklēju neta datasheetus, bet neko sakariigu neatradu.   ::   ::   ::  
Palīdziet kāds!

----------


## GuntisK

4558 mikroshēmu nav grūtības dabūt : http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... 64bfe87cd5  .  ::

----------


## HV freak

Dabuut ta var, bet vins ir loti skals (daudz baltaa troksna). Kaads var ieteikt ko klusaaku.

----------

